# Copier /Coller d'un NAS vers disque dur externe



## chatisis (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un réseau dans lequel se trouve un NAS Synology DS111 sur lequel je stocke mes photos et mes sauvegarde Time Machine. Pour parer au vol de mon Synology, je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe sur lequel je souhaite transférer mes photos et mes documents qui sont sur le Mac et mettre ce disque en lieu sûr ailleurs que chez moi.

J'ai formaté le disque externe en Mac journalisé et j'ai essayé de faire un copié/Collé de mes photos du Synology vers ce disque dur externe et au bout d'un moment j'ai le message suivant :

"Impossible de copier « iPad.MOV » son nom est identique à celui dun élément du volume de destination et ce volume ne fait pas de distinction entre les majuscules et minuscules dans les noms de fichiers"

Merci pour votre aide toujours précieuse.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2013)

Ce qui laisse à penser que ton NAS est formaté en "Mac OS étendu, journalisé et sensible à la casse" ce qui 1), n'est pas le cas de ton disque externe, si je t'ai bien lu, et 2) est, depuis qu'Apple a mis ce type de formatage à disposition, une source inépuisable d'emmerdements.


----------



## chatisis (9 Juin 2013)

Merci pour la réponse. Le NAS et le disque dur externe sont tous les deux en Mac OS étendu (journalisé).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2013)

Alors, c'est que la partition du NAS doit être endommagée, car il n'est pas possible, dans un disque insensible à la casse de mettre deux fichiers de même nom dans le même dossier. Cela dit, le message :



chatisis a dit:


> Impossible de copier « iPad.MOV » son nom est identique à celui d&#8217;un élément du volume de destination et ce volume ne fait pas de distinction entre les majuscules et minuscules dans les noms de fichiers"



Ne peut normalement survenir que lorsqu'on tente de dupliquer le contenu d'un disque "sensible à la casse" sur un disque qui ne l'est pas. :mouais:


----------



## chatisis (9 Juin 2013)

Merci ,


----------

